# Wine Glass Shelf



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the dimensions (width and depth) of the "U" shaped recesses for inverted wine glasses should be?


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Mike, those look about 3/4" but I think you could go bigger, maybe 1 inch. You probably don't want the glasses to touch the wall, so the center of the hole at the end of the slots would probably be ok at half the width of the board. Assuming that your glasses are narrower than, or the same width as the bottles, they would hang away from the wall at least the thickness of the board behind the bottles.

Note: Some people won't even cut skid wood because it could have bacteria or toxins on/in it. This application may be worse because you might get it on your hands in use. Maybe thoroughly clean and seal the wood unless you know what's been carried on the skids. Don't use ones from meat packers, germ warfare manufacturers etc.


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

Assuming you are happy with the wood choice, how large is everything? Any stem glass hanger is based on the size(s) of the glasses involved. Hung that way, the glasses are not heirloom, so one would hope that you had a ready supply of identically
sized units to replace broken pieces. With such a stock, it should be easy to create a hanger set that keeps the glasses separated and yet easily at hand.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> Can anyone tell me what the dimensions (width and depth) of the "U" shaped recesses for inverted wine glasses should be?


how about this...

.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike

As always, the resident librarian (keeper of excellent PDFs), stick has provided yet another one, with specific measurements.

I would add that, the only requirement for you is to make the slots large enough to allow the stem of the glass to slide in, while not allowing the base of the glass to fall through.
Space the slots so that the glasses don't touch each other.

Depending on your needs, you can make the piece wide enough (front to back) to hang more than one glass in each slot.

Look forward to what you come up with.

Vince


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's another take on it. It doesn't require a router. The only tricky part is cutting the 10 degree angle but the actual angle isn't critical. I modeled it after traditional bar wine glass racks. Shown upside down for clarity.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> Here's another take on it. It doesn't require a router. The only tricky part is cutting the 10 degree angle but the actual angle isn't critical. I modeled it after traditional bar wine glass racks. Shown upside down for clarity.


What Phil said.

I made mine from 2x4's or 3/4 stock glued up. I cut 'em on the table saw in about 24 inch pieces, then cut the length of each one with the miter saw.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Mike
> 
> As always, the resident librarian (keeper of excellent PDFs), stick has provided yet another one, with specific measurements.
> 
> ...


forgot to mention rounding over all of the edges w/ a thumbnail bit...


.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice job mike. I think having the bevel makes the glasses not swing as much when you put them in.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> What Phil said.
> I made mine from 2x4's or 3/4 stock glued up. I cut 'em on the table saw in about 24 inch pieces, then cut the length of each one with the miter saw.


Nice job. I wish I had access to a table saw.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> Nice job. I wish I had access to a table saw.


you haven't got you a 4100 yet...

oh the shame...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> You haven't got you a 4100 yet?
> 
> Oh the shame...


That looks tempting. I'd probably go for the SawStop, though. However, I have the same problem either way: No room. I was supposed to make a bunch of room over the Christmas break, but neither life nor the weather cooperated.


----------

